# New Friends



## TimmyTeam

Just returned from Edmonton. Picked up a baby red footed tortoise and adult red eye crocodile skink. Both are settling in still will post pics in a couple days.


----------



## His Majesty

congrats on the pickups. they sound interesting. never heard of either of them.


----------



## MPG

Pics of the red foot?


----------



## TimmyTeam

I'm not sure how to post pics on p-fury from my iPhone? Anyone know?


----------



## Sylar_92

TimmyTeam said:


> I'm not sure how to post pics on p-fury from my iPhone? Anyone know?


plug it into the computer with the Ipod USB wire, thats if the slot is the same though.


----------



## TimmyTeam

I thRew my laptop out when I got my phone was too slow! I guess I'll have to get a new laptop to put photos on here!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101




----------



## XiDiS

Create a photobucket account.... upload the pictures form your phone to photobucket.... post links or images here


----------



## Yeges

I used to have a red footed tortoise as a kid, they make really great pets. Would love to see pictures if you figure out how to do it from your phone. Those heavy duty phones are a pain sometimes.


----------

